# Eye Tumour



## sos64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, new to this but hoping for some friendly advice and wondering if anyone has had experience of this. I have 2 Netherland Dwarf bunnies, siblings aged 7 1/2. Male called Smudge and Female called Mrs P. ( Don't ask! ). Smudge has developed a lump on his lower right eyelid. I took him to the vets as soon as I noticed it, and she thinks it is a tumour, she says they can't do anything and has just given me antibiotic cream for any infection to be applied twice a day, and told me to monitor it, she reckons I'll have to have him put down within a month. Has anyone any experience of this at all?? I have a good homeopathic vet nearby - should I get a second opinion or would it be a waste of time ( I know he's very expensive ). I have owned rabbits for the last 17 years and have nursed 3 through wryneck ( one very severe case ), blindness and fly strike. My last two bunnies were 10 and 12 when they passed away so 7 1/2 is still a baby to me!
He seems otherwise absolutely fine, still eating and trying it on with Mrs P at every opportunity ( she is spayed - he is not! ).
Any advice anyone? Will try and post photos when I work out how! xx


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Why is the Vet assuming you need to put him down in a month? That is truly an odd comment. Hoping someone has some kind of experience in this to offer you. But if not, I'd definitely get a second opinion. It's like this Vet is just humoring you with cream. 

So sorry your bun's going through this. And also you as well, considering you have nursed buns through many other things and will do what you need for your buns.

K


----------



## sos64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, Thank you. She says it will grow rapidly  hence the given timeline of roughly a month before he might have closed eye/irritation  I will ring the homeopathic vet tomorrow and see what they say ... I may even go to a different vet for second opinion ... I don't like to give up that easily .. Thanks for caring xx


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, does it look anything like this?






That's my Tony, and he has this little thing that looks like a zit on the inside of his top eyelid, if you can see it. He gets these from time to time and they are just zits or styes that are treated with a few days of antibiotic eye drops.

Is it the same color as the rest of his skin? Different? If it is just on his eyelid, it should be easily removed, although rabbits don't tolerate being in a cone well for post-op recovery. I would just like more info as to why the vet thinks it is a tumor. I have seen pictures of skin cancer in rabbits before. There are also viral diseases (like papilloma) that cause wart-like growths.

I also just noticed that you are in the UK--are your bunnies vaccinated for myxi (aka myxomatosis? This is a disease spread by wild rabbits that causes lumps near the eyes initially, and usually rapidly leads to death or euthanasia for humane reasons. Please compare the growth with ones here: http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Viral_diseases/Myxo/Myxo.htm
WARNING: the webpage and videos are quite sad because it is a horrible disease. If you can't bring yourself to watch it, please post pics of the growths and I can tell you if they look like myxi to me.

If you think it is myxi, keep your bunnies separate. You may have to have Smudge euthanized because the rate of survival from myxi is very low.  If you can find a vet that is willing to help and you are willing to treat, go for it. I would start treating Mrs. P. whether or not you can treat Smudge.

I hope it isn't myxi but since it is so deadly and success depends on rapid, dilligent treatment, I want to make sure to bring up the possibility.


----------



## sos64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, It doesn,t look like that unfortunately .. I will try and take a photo in a minute when I get him out to treat him with the cream. Vet said it wasn't Myxi, as I was concerned about that as my rabbits arenot vaccinated. ( We live in a town with a very secluded garden ), if anything it looks slightly better than it did when I took him to the vets on Monday but it still doesn't look good. It is quite large and hard - vet says it's ulcerated .. hoping against hope it's just an ulcer ??....... Will attempt photos shortly! xx


----------



## sos64 (Mar 30, 2012)

:?:?
Help! Can't seem to upload the photos ... when I click on 'upload' the file name disappears!Have tried several times .. am I doing something wrong? Eye is a bit bloody this morning so am calling vet just to check ..  xx


----------



## feedtheflame (Mar 30, 2012)

put a pic on photobucket and then post link maybe?

I dont see why u would have to put ur rabbit down from that...rather than put him down why not just remove the eye?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

*feedtheflame wrote: *


> put a pic on photobucket and then post link maybe?
> 
> I dont see why u would have to put ur rabbit down from that...rather than put him down why not just remove the eye?


Opening up a photobucket account was the easiest for me too.The gallery just wouldn't acceptmy pics for some reason. All you have to do is just paste it here from your photobucket acct. 

K


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 30, 2012)

It's good that the vet doesn't think it's myxi. Is it brown in color? That's usually the color for melanomas, or skin cancers. If it is a melanoma, I would think it would be simple to remove, and it's not in a location where it could have spread to any vital organs very easily. I remember a case of melanoma that was in the genital area and when the vet went to remove the tumor they found that it had spread throughout the bunny's stomach area. Near the eye, the worst that could happen I would think is that the eye could be damaged, which is of course serious but not in itself fatal.


----------



## sos64 (Mar 31, 2012)

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2384.jpg


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor baby. 

I did a bit of searching and maybe your bunny has an abcess. I found this video which explains the cleaning, but her story of her bunny and his eye trouble shows that her vet had no idea why it happened. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93OEM6C7Djo&feature=related[/ame]

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a good video about Myxomatosis. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBsAdq9_J0k&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBsAdq9_J0k&feature=related[/ame]

K


This article talks about homeopathic treatments of abscesses. Abscesses are also created by dental problems as well that could affect the eye.

http://www.rabbit-information.co.uk/abscesses.php


----------



## sos64 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a very pretty picture I'm afraid, and it has got worse.The second vet confirmed it was a tumour and that because of its location and his age it's not in his best interests to have it removed. He's quite happy in himself and doesn't seem bothered by it yet, just unsightly to look at and actually quite a hard lump under the skin
 xxhttp://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2380.jpg
Thank you for all your support messages and links ... keeping my fingers crossed he goes on for a good while yet and praying for a miracle too ray: xx


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

*sos64 wrote: *


> Not a very pretty picture I'm afraid, and it has got worse.The second vet confirmed it was a tumour and that because of its location and his age it's not in his best interests to have it removed. He's quite happy in himself and doesn't seem bothered by it yet, just unsightly to look at and actually quite a hard lump under the skin
> xxhttp://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2380.jpg


Well you at least know what's going on. And by the video that I watched and posted on the abscess, they can be quite happy. Just not pretty. She said the eye might be gone, but removing it would cause a pus pocket. Plus your boy being of older age, I could understand it not being in his best interest. 

K


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been reading up about your situation, and I wanted to say that I am sorry to hear about Smudge's tumour. I hope he lives a long and happy life despite some discomfort.


----------



## sos64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Update: Smudges eye getting worse ... frightening how quickly this is growing .. worried I'm making it worse by adding the anti-biotic ointment everyday ..  off to the vets again tomorrow to see how he's faring .... not sure how long he's going to give him ... feel very guilty as he's so sprightly otherwise ... x


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 6, 2012)

*sos64 wrote: *


> Update: Smudges eye getting worse ... frightening how quickly this is growing .. worried I'm making it worse by adding the anti-biotic ointment everyday ..  off to the vets again tomorrow to see how he's faring .... not sure how long he's going to give him ... feel very guilty as he's so sprightly otherwise ... x



Truly sorry to hear about the worsening of Smudges's eye. 

Please keep us informed about what happens at the Vet. 

K


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope the vet can give you some advice. It looks to me like there may be an infection near the tumor, which could be making things worse. Oral or injected antibiotics might help. It also might not be worth treating. I agree that it is quite large and removing it would probably leave the eye in the open, and then the eye would probably have to be removed. I hope he's on some pain meds as it looks quite uncomfortable. Unfortunately it looks like you might have to be doing hospice-type quality-of-life care. Load that boy up on the bananas and cheerios (or whatever his favorite treats are), I say!


----------



## sos64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aww thx guys. He's on as much parsley and carrot biscuits as he can munch .... And loving every minute of it !  xx Will let u know the vets thoughts tomorrow xx


----------



## sos64 (Apr 7, 2012)

Saturday: Another vet seen today, eye worse but not worrying Smudge so keeping on with the anti-biotic ointment to stave off any infection and will keep praying that it doesn't get too much bigger. Photos taken this evening .....http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2431.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2436.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj527/sos64/IMG_2433.jpg 

xxx


----------



## Trixie (Apr 7, 2012)

Poor Smudge, I am so sorry this is happening. I hope Smudge has many pain free days. ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2012)

Poor guy. The eye looks uncomfortable. It looks though like he's enjoying spending time with his buddy, and I know he's being spoiled!


----------



## sos64 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just to let you know that Smudge had to be put to sleep yesterday as the tumour took over his whole eyeand was affecting hid third eye ( whatever that is ). Absolutely heartbroken and sobbed all day.
However, it was for the best and although Mrs P has spent one lonely day and night - she is now snuggled up with a rescue bunny called Yogi who will be joining her for the rest of her days and thanks to my soppy Dad they will both be residing in the biggest double hutch I've ever seen .... photos tomorrow when they arrive back home after being bonded at the rescue place. xx


----------

